# 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4 EcoTec Oil Leak AC Compressor



## Jcruze12 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thecruzesucks said:


> So another leak in the Cruze. I will attach pictures.
> So I have had leaks in all the usual suspects, crank shaft seal, oil cooler, turbo feed line, head gasket, and what I think are timing case covers? The two little circular guys near the top left side of the engine.
> Replaced all of those items with pretty good luck over the years. But this new leak has me stumped.
> 
> ...


Did you get an answer?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecruzesucks (Dec 11, 2019)

Jcruze12 said:


> Did you get an answer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


this one appeared to be the head gasket. There was not a good enough amount of rtv on the seams of the block. However, I have a new leak lol. I made another post tonight.


----------



## musevini06 (23 d ago)

any idea where the oil is coming from? i am having the same type of leak


----------

